

It's now possible to buy a robot with bitcoin - sameerparekh
http://propaganda.iheartengineering.com/2013/12/10/buy-a-robot-with-bitcoin/

======
rdl
Interesting to decide between a robot today (2 BTC) and a ride into space (400
BTC at some future date).

~~~
murbard2
Get both?

